# Golden Ring in fall



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, I am charmed by all those beautiful churches with gilded inverted garlic roofs.
the other buildings are equally beautiful too.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wonderful city....lovely architecture of those churches.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a fabulous set this one is. I really like it; especially the first three images.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Aha. There we were on our own for a couple of days.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

impressive shots of a rather charming city.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank everyone for comments and visiting. Must say, that cities and towns of the Golden Ring have distinct and for most part pleasant atmosphere (breathing included  ).


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

charming city with a distinct architectural style.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

I want to visit Russia so badly..... just... this country is so impressive and beautiful...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Torontonia said:


> I want to visit Russia so badly..... just... this country is so impressive and beautiful...


Yes, there are many interesting and spectacular places here, in Russia.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous city! Thank you for showing us those beauties.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

gratteciel said:


> What a gorgeous city! Thank you for showing us those beauties.


Thank for comment. The historical part of the city is not large, but pleasant.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely colours. Great cat photo.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely colours. Great cat photo.


Cannot do without cats...

As for colors -the general idea of this trip was to catch autumn nature. And we succeeded.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

lovely, crisp and colorful photos.


----------



## Remski (Dec 2, 2006)

The Golden Ring looks absolutely stunning in autumn! What a great number of beautiful towns and villages, especially with those colorful onion domes.

Unfortunately, when I visited the Golden Ring myself in July 2010, I only made it to Sergiev Posad and Rostov Veliki. Still, it was one of the highlights of my 3 week holiday in Russia. In Rostov Veliki I stayed in the wooden hotel inside the Kremlin walls, which felt very special in the evenings when there were no other visitors around (except for a few other hotel guests). I can still vividly remember those hot summer evenings during one of the hottest July months in Russia's history. Local kids were swimming in Lake Nero and we rented a paddle boat to reach the nearby monastery. Great memories! Next time, I hope to also visit Yaroslavl, Suzdal and Vladimir.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

To Remski: Suzdal is a place straight from fairy tale. Wonderful place, absolutely must see. As for Vladimir & Yaroslavl - well, of course they are larger, but less interesting. There is one more place of special quality - Ples. Worth visiting.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Bogolyubovo (a village near Vladimir)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The last image is like a painting.


----------

